# Horrified at the igorance



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

As a mom with a son with autism this has really left me both sad and enraged. The level of ignorance is shocking. I honestly don't know what to say other than there better be a special place in hell for people like this. My son is such a kind, caring and gentle boy who has a lot to offer, and I'm sure this boy does too. Not sure what to think of our human race lately. Please read this.....:-( I hope they find this person.

Here's a link to the news report.
http://www.citynews.ca/2013/08/18/family-in-shock-after-hate-letter-targets-teen-with-autism/


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

That is disgusting.

I have a cousin with autism. I will be the first to admit, while I have been the closest thing to a "role model" for her in her life, there are times when I don't know how to react or deal with her. However, she is a wonderful and bright girl who makes me laugh and is going to have a wonderful future. I love her even if she can be a little much to take, and she has many friends and does very well in school.

I do not understand how anyone can make the conscious decision to write those words and put them in someone's mail box. I do not understand how her "normal" children could possibly grow up any better, when she is so full of hatred. Even if she doesn't know what to do with a autistic child, she should learn. That's something everyone should know. She should be nothing but patient and accepting, not annoyed and full of resentment.

They aren't "autistic children." They're children. That's it. Just like any other child. Every kid is different and I think THAT woman should move out, not the other way around. 

(I also think she should learn a thing or two about punctuation and grammar)


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

It's hard to comprehend the human being who would write this. I can only hope she has another child who is disabled, that would be justice. Then she might wake up.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

just saw this on FB....I don't even know how to reply to that other than karma.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

As a child I can recall a Downs Syndrome child moving into the area. He was different and strange. We children played in the streets and bombed out sites ( no cars around back then) and I remember running indoors and telling my mother he was 'horrid' My mother immediately told me off and explained that he was that way because of a birth defect and that, there but for the grace of God, goes me or one of mine. 
That was always her attitude and it was instilled in me that instead of being nasty, we should all help him be part of the 'gang'
He became a loyal member, was included in games, we teased him the same as we teased each other, laughed with him and not at him and, if others were to bully him then we were the first to start a fight in protecting him.
He died when he was about 13 and we all went to his funeral, we picked wild flowers, which he loved to do and were truly sad that he had passed. 

It was a lesson well learned, to accept others that are different. To adapt to helping and including them.

Sadly, although it is better today than it was, any disabled child is not integrated into society, they are often sent to special schools, so, people do not know how to act with them. 

Autism is a difficult and complicated illness. There are so many varying degrees of it but, regardless, no human has the right to suggest that they should be locked away or euthanised just because they are different.

How I would like to speak to the writer of that letter, what a cruel and selfish person they must be and if anyone deserves locking away it is them.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Until I read that news report, I was convinced that it was a hoax. Surely there isn't anyone in the world that harsh. I'll admit, I can be a little uncomfortable around people with disabilities, but it comes down to me not knowing how to react to them, whether to treat them normally or to, for lack of better word, 'dumb it down' for them. I don't want anyone to be offended by what I do, so I find myself avoiding them because I don't know how to handle it.

But I would never, ever, even consider doing what is said in that letter. It's horrific, and I can only hope that karma hunts that woman down.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

What a disgusting terrible mother.


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

Why is it that there is so little empathy in the world? I often feel like we live in a "mean girl" society. I wonder why it seems that many people never mature from the Jr. High/High School level. I was raised to know that I'm no better nor no worse than any one else. Millionaire, homeless, doctor, disabled-all people have value. I wish more people had my parents (lol)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Unbelievable! I think whoever wrote the letter is just a sick person - that's it.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

I just read this on my Yahoo and As a step parent of a child with Asperger's syndrome. This letter and the Vile Creature who wrote it sicken me. she should be found and justice sought for the emotional distress I am sure she caused this family.


----------



## BKLD (Aug 11, 2013)

What a terrible person. I have a sister who is disabled, not with autism, but with sotos syndrome, which causes developmental delay. I admit, I get impatient with her at times, because I guess I hold her to a higher standard than I should, but I love her all the same. I was raised to accept people of all kinds, disabled or not, so I can't understand the intolerance displayed by this person.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Whoever wrote that letter is not a mother, it is a privalidge to be a mother, she is an evil person!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Sick. Disgusting.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Funny this should show up on my Fb today:


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Terrible. So sorry for that family I have to be on the receiving end of that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Not surprised. I worked as an Aide in a group home....people were so god d. rude to the ladies! Really, I would get so mad! I dont stare at people because I think theyre ugly (inside and out!), what makes people think its ok to stare at the ladies, or laugh because theyre DIFFERENT?! Youd think it would be just kids, but no, it was adults too! smh. Its like they didnt even realize or care that staring with their faces all twisted up is rude. It was all so frustrating. 

Dont wish Karmic intervention on that person, as it will be the child that suffers, dropped off at a group home and brought out only for a mcdonalds bfast on Thanksgiving and returned, not eating with the family because theyre ASHAMED. Or abused instead of cherished, just for being different. 

Best "punishment" for this jerk? Everyone knowing who they are, having their face on the news or spread through word of mouth.....most people would at least have the dignity to be embarassed.


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

I just don't understand how someone who calls them self a mother can be so ignorant, and so mean. The worst part is she is raising ignorant, bratty children who probably bully other kids.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Well whoever sent that foul letter is going to spend the next little while hovering over the toilet waiting to be caught. The police will catch them, I mean they live I the same neighbourhood!


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

Muppetgirl said:


> Funny this should show up on my Fb today:
> 
> View attachment 262018


Muppet I can so relate to that. My son when he was younger would have autistic tantrums in the stores. I had numerous people tell me he needed a good wallop as I stood over him and dealt with him in a way that only people who know how to deal with these situations can. I was the director of the autism support group here and had cards from the autism association that could be given to people who made unnecessary comments about it being "bad behavior". I handed a few out myself, quietly to people, probably a better thing than freaking out on them which I felt like doing. I would remain calm get one out of my wallet hand it to them. It had a quick quote on it describing autism and it not being a behavioral problem and that the person who is dealing with the situation knows how to handle the situation they are in, and for more info it gave a website. It has been very trying to be in public sometimes and being judged with ignorance.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Like demon, it doesn't really surprise me. I watched a grown man in broad day light the other day yell horrible things at a lady at a gas station b/c she honked her horn for service - essentially telling her to get her own gas or don't drive. I had actually never seen the sign myself that said something to the effect of honk if you need assistance (handicapped). Sadly, there is one in every crowd.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

So a copy of the letter showed up on my Fb too, here it is.....absolutely atrocious!!!! Sick!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Just WOW. that is truly shocking. I feel for that mother, ( Imean the one who penned the letter, )because she does not know what empathy is, and one day, she will need it. She is a very sad person who is missing out on a great part of what it means to be a human being.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

I almost wonder if this is a fake out?

What if mom wrote this for attention? Its a thought....she gets sympathy....yadda yadda.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

demonwolfmoon said:


> I almost wonder if this is a fake out?
> 
> What if mom wrote this for attention? Its a thought....she gets sympathy....yadda yadda.


No.....there are truly people that stupid and sick who would leave a letter like this under someone's door. I think it was put under the grandmothers door where the boy stays sometimes, correct me if I'm wrong. 

The person who penned it isn't going to sleep tonight, that's for sure. I bet they didn't think it would become the evening news.


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

I saw this earlier, it's terrifying that someone could think like this about a child.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

the news video said it went to the grandmothers P.O. Box I think.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Roperchick said:


> the news video said it went to the grandmothers P.O. Box I think.


Thanks!


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

It is difficult to say from news reports if it was slipped under the door or mailed. 

Woman receives hate-filled letter asking her to move or euthanize autistic son | Fox News

It took place in Canada, so it is hard to say what they could charge the letter's author with. It is just an interesting point...what would they charge them with?


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Missy May said:


> It is difficult to say from news reports if it was slipped under the door or mailed.
> 
> Woman receives hate-filled letter asking her to move or euthanize autistic son | Fox News
> 
> It took place in Canada, so it is hard to say what they could charge the letter's author with. It is just an interesting point...what would they charge them with?


They were speaking of it being a 'hate crime' on the news tonight.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

There could only be so many neighbors that have kids of their own and that are within hearing range of the son's outdoor activities . Of course, the letter could have an entirely different "motive" (e.g., make a neighbor look suspicious of being horrible). It is just very odd that a neighbor would write something that venomous, wow!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Missy May said:


> Like demon, it doesn't really surprise me. I watched a grown man in broad day light the other day yell horrible things at a lady at a gas station b/c she honked her horn for service - essentially telling her to get her own gas or don't drive. I had actually never seen the sign myself that said something to the effect of honk if you need assistance (handicapped). Sadly, there is one in every crowd.


I've seen speaking panels (hmmmmm, not sure if that's a correct term) at the gas stations, specifically for handicapped people.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Muppetgirl said:


> So a copy of the letter showed up on my Fb too, here it is.....absolutely atrocious!!!! Sick!!
> 
> View attachment 262289


I'm just speechless.... IF she was so "brave" to write a letter she should of SIGN it then! What a load of BS!


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

All I can say is: that lady is nuts!! What does it matter to her that there is a lovely boy with autism living in the world?!!!! I would say to her," Your kid got an F, oh we should euthanize him too, huh? Is that your plan for dealing with everything you don't like in the world, MURDERING them?!!" 

Sorry for the rant, that "****ed off mother" ticked me off good!!!! That lady is the most hateful person I've heard of in my life!! 

That poor mother!! I feel so sad for her! I hope that that satanic mother gets hit by the karma bus....HARD. HONK HONK-oh, I hear it now :twisted:

Edit: just read the letter. She sounds like an angry eight year old throwing a fit!!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

So, an update, they believe the letter falls below the threshold of a hate crime, so the author cannot be charged for a hate crime I guess? There sure was a lot of hate in that letter!!! The writings of this anon-neighbor are the kind that you see in high school that sends kids over the edge......just sick. 

Ontario woman receives hateful letter about autistic son | canada.com


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I would hope that even if she cant be charged that someone will pursue it and findthe author.


even if the justuce system cant charge her....you can be dang sure that everybody will shun this witch and shell be regretting it!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

My mother was recently ill and in hospital. Her dementia was way worse than usual and she was in a ward with others of the same ilk.

One woman was an 'escapee' and staff had to keep the door locked. It was difficult for visitors to get in and out if she was on the ' I'm going home' rampage. 
One afternoon I was trying to leave and she was there, waiting for someone to let her out. 
Another visitor came up and said it was "disgusting" and that she had a daughter who should be there with her,
.
I pointed out that it was impossible to attend every visiting especially if you had a family and that there but for the grace of God goes her or me. 

I kept my cool and was not rude but the tone of my voice was that of 'she who must be obeyed' 
The ward sister remarked on it the next day in a laughing manner. 

None of us know what is going to happen as we age, we too could have children or grandchildren that are different. We could develop dementia, we could be hit by a bus and end up brain damaged. Develop a debilitating illness, who knows? I certainly don't and like to treat others as I would want to be treated.


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

Most of my greatest joys in life have been watching my son grow and develop. He can do things that I never thought he would ever be able to do and met milestones that I never expected. He has excelled in the Special Olympics and received the Rookie of the Year Award, can read and do math, is the kindest and friendliest boy who is very well liked, has many, many talents beyond what typical kids can do in many areas, and so much more. Every little accomplishment is such a joy and celebrated which has brought great joy to my life. Little things and accomplishments are great celebrations for us, and there is so much joy and pride, I would say more so than my typical kids where learning and progressing is just a natural occurrence. It has been an amazing journey so far. Here's a pic of my son at 14 receiving all his scouting badges at his school.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

From my observations I'd is hard work raising any child to be a decent member of society but rewarding to like what you have a hived.
To do so with added difficulties must be a lot harder and parents who do so against the odds and often against advice, deserve to be honoured.


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

I saw this on the news and was really disturbed by it. I hope this lady gets charged. Just SICK :evil: 
My step brother is autistic, he is one smart kid. He is in cadets, great with computers/technology. When he went into high school I was in grade 12. There were the few kids that would try and pick on him, make fun of him, etc. Believe me, I sure did stick up for him quite a bit, but most of the kids would treat him as he was just another kid, help him out, heck, he had more friends then me, everyone loved him. 
I can't believe that parents out there raise their children to be this way, ugh, makes me so mad.


----------



## BKLD (Aug 11, 2013)

Fulford15 said:


> I saw this on the news and was really disturbed by it. I hope this lady gets charged. Just SICK :evil:
> My step brother is autistic, he is one smart kid. He is in cadets, great with computers/technology. When he went into high school I was in grade 12. There were the few kids that would try and pick on him, make fun of him, etc. Believe me, I sure did stick up for him quite a bit, but most of the kids would treat him as he was just another kid, help him out, heck, he had more friends then me, everyone loved him.
> I can't believe that parents out there raise their children to be this way, ugh, makes me so mad.


I remember there was an autistic kid in my elementary school. He was so sweet, and most people were very nice to him, but there were always the jerks that messed with him.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I'm afraid that we do live in a sorry society where people still feel the need to fear or ridicule those they don't understand - and that's pretty much all disabled people
My 22 year old nephew has cerebral palsy and though above average intelligence is very physically disabled including his facial features. In his life he's had to suffer so much verbal abuse including one middle class couple in a restaurant who complained loudly to management that he should be asked to leave as he was putting them off their food
That couple were the ones asked to leave and the decision got a round of applause from all the other diners


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

This horrifies, saddens, and angers me. I absolutely ADORE the autistic children that I work with. Will most of them ever be self sufficient? No. Do they have their quirks? Sure. Are they useless? Absolutely* NOT.* Those kids are the reason I am who I am. You simply can't spend time without them without realizing just how special, how unique, and how beautiful they are. Heck, I'm of the opinion that they're not even 'broken' like a lot of people seem to think. Since when is the ability to see pictures with your mind, calculate huge numbers in your head, memorize entire books or movies, and be sensitive enough to feel when theres something 'off' about the earth's magnetic fields? To be able to hear and see things normal people can't? Maybe these kids don't necessarily behave like 'normal' people, but they're people none the less, and magnificent ones at that. Even with my autistic kids (I call them mine, they're not. I simply have the joy of being part of their lives) that can't speak, you can tell that they understand. You can tell that they process the world around them and are intelligent. They get overstimulated easily, sure, but face the facts...we're in an overstimulated world! They don't have the problem, we do. We've allowed our brains to 'need' the constant input of bright, loud, sensory things to keep us content, but they have stayed the same. Capable of being enthralled by even the simplest of things, by the smallest beauties. Is there something wrong with that?

I think our world would be a very, very sad and desolate place without these little angels to grace us with their presence. Just because we don't understand them does not mean they're demonic or nuisances. Rather, they're opportunities for us to go back and see the simplicity of life again when we had nearly lost it.


Geez....can you tell this is a sensitive topic for me? heh....


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

AlexS said:


> It's hard to comprehend the human being who would write this. I can only hope she has another child who is disabled, that would be justice. Then she might wake up.


 
AlexS 
I read this post and wasn't going to say anything , just let it be
water under the bridge sort of thing..

But how could you hope another child be born who would have any
disability just to bring an ounce of justice to an IDOIT.

My hope would be that GOD never let another child be born with
any type of disability.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Autism isn't necessarily a disability but quite the opposite. The world's geniuses are autistic. Most of the brilliant musicians, mathematicians, scientists, artists, etc are autistic according to a research lecture I heard recently. Temple Grandin has her doctorate.


----------

